# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه نمونه دولتی دور یا دولتی نزدیک خونه؟

## jahad

سلام
امسال میرم 4 ام تجربی
معدل امسالم 19/42 شد
مدرسه نمونه دولتیه 
میخوام نرم اونجا(چون  راهم دوره و سختمه)
و برم ی مدرسه معمولی نزدیک ثبت نام کنم
و به قول معروف راه دوری درس بخونم
نظرتون چیه؟
رتبمم میخوام زیر 300 منظقه 1 باشه

----------


## fardin78

شما انگار 3 سال دبیرستان نمونه خوندید. اگه بتونید برید خیلی بهتره، بخاطر جو رقابتی، معلما، رفع اشکال و...
ولی اگه نمیتونید، فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه. بازم با درس خوندن میتونید خودتون رو بکشید بالا

----------


## engineer1997

> سلام
> امسال میرم 4 ام تجربی
> معدل امسالم 19/42 شد
> مدرسه نمونه دولتیه 
> میخوام نرم اونجا(چون  راهم دوره و سختمه)
> و برم ی مدرسه معمولی نزدیک ثبت نام کنم
> و به قول معروف راه دوری درس بخونم
> نظرتون چیه؟
> رتبمم میخوام زیر 300 منظقه 1 باشه


سلام. برای هر درس منابع درست انتخاب کنید. اگه برای هر درس چند تا کتاب داشته باشید خودش باعث سردرگمی میشه.
از خلاصه نویسی استفاده کنید که توی بیشتر درس ها مثل شیمی و فیزیک کمک میکنه. هر آزمون آزمایشی که انتخاب کردید با برنامه همون پیش برید. برای ادبیات موضوعی کار کردن خیلی خوبه. کتاب های موضوعی نشرالگو برای ادبیات خیلی کامل و عالی هستند. درس دینی بهترین کتاب براش میکرو طبقه بندی گاج. درس شیمی هم مبتکران و هم خیلی سبز هر دو خوبن. البته منابع برای بعضی از کنکوری ها سلیقه ایست ولی این چندتا که گفتم از بهترین ها هستند. فریب دی وی دی های آموزشی و مشاورایی که تلویزیون تبلیغ میکنه رو هم نخورید. چون اونا هدفشون پول در آوردن و دلشون به حال کسی نمی سوزه. موفق باشید.

----------


## susba

التماست می کنم که این کارو نکنی!!!
من سه سال نمونه بودم امسال سر خساست که نمی خواستم پول شهریه رو بدم و تنبلی که حوصله کلاسای زیاد رو نداشتم و جوش رو هم دوست نداشتم اومدم دولتی.
بدترین کار عمرم بود.
تو مدرسه دولتی چیزی به نام درس دادن عملا وجود نداره.معلم یا خاطره می گه یا کلا سرکلاس نمی یاد.اگرم درس بده درسش در حدیه که امتحان کلاسیشو ده بگیری :Yahoo (21): چیزی که به درد کنکور بخوره نمی گه.
بچه هاش هم که واویلان...نصفشون گیجن کلا و چیزی نمی فهمن اون نصف دیگه هم که می فهمن حال درس خوندن ندارن. یه بار نتیجه های کنکور مدرسه دولتی رو با نمونه مقایسه کن می فهمی چی می گم.همشون دنبال دانشگاه آزادن کسی به فکر درس خوندن نیست.
خلاصه این بدترین کاریه که می تونی بکنی.اگه خیلی از مدرسه بدت می یاد غیرحضوری بگیر این خیلی بهتره.اگه نه ابدا مدرسه نمونه ت رو ول نکن که بدترین کارو می کنی.
هرچی رو ضعف داشتی یا منبعی می خواستی تو همین انجمن سوال بپرس کمکت می کنن.لااقل تو نمونه دولتی یه معلم حسابی هست که خوب بهت درس داده که معدل 19 آوردی.تو دولتی معلم حرص حقوق کمش-یا شاید بی سوادیشو-سر دانش آموز خالی می کنه.
خلاصه از من می شنوی...اگه یه بشکه نفت روی خودت بریزی خودتو آتیش بزنی بهتر از دولتی رفتنه.

----------


## a.ka

*نمیدونم چی بگم چون خیلی بیشتر باید توضیح میدادی
سالای قبل تستی کار کردی یا تشریحی؟
ترازت چقدره؟

*

----------


## akie9

قطعا این کار رو نکن همه 3 سال رو عادی درس میخونن سال اخر رو به اب و اتیش میزنن برن یه مدرسه خوب شما 3 سال رو خوب خوندی سال اخر رو میخوای بیای بیرون؟

----------


## Mehran1378

بیین داداش این موضوع کاملا بستگی ب نوع شخصیت خودت داره!
وضعیت اکثر مدارس دولتی ب شدت داغونه!
از کیفیت پایین معلماش میگذرم چون کتاب و dvdمطمئنا جاشو ب خوبی میگیره ولی چیزی ک خیلی رو مخ هست تو این مدارس جو بیخیالی هست ک به مدرسه حاکمه!!!!
ک خیلی راحت میتونن تو رو هم یکی مثل خودشون کنن! نمونه ی بارزش خودم!!!
منم ب دلیل اینکه انسانی رو انتخاب کردم ازتیزهوشان شهرمون مجبور شدم برم ی مدرسه دولتی و امسالم رو ب معنای واقعی کلمه خرای کنم!
اگر واقعا طبق شناختی ک داری از خودت آدم زیاد تحت جو و اهل حاشیه نیستی شاید در اون صورت اینکار حداقل ضرر زیادی نداشته باشه!!!
اینم در نظر داشته باش ک 3سال تو یه جو دیگ بودی الان ی دفعه ای میخای برس تو ی جو کاملا متضاد!!

----------


## Alir3zaa

توصیه منم اینه که اصلا این اینکارو نکنی
یک سال سختی بکشی بهتره فکر میکنم

----------

